# Hinimaray?



## neealio

Hello again haha i found another word i couldnt find on the internet, "hinimaray" i saw it somewhere and couldnt find its meaning or its root word


----------



## Pertinax

If this is Tagalog, then there appears to be a typo somewhere.  The whole sentence would help to narrow it down.  It could be a misspelling of "hinimatay", meaning fainted/swooned.


----------



## neealio

Yea I think you're right I looked at it seems to be right . Thanks!!!!


----------

